

Ask HN: What's your take on the Machine Learning revolution? - alistproducer2

I think it&#x27;s the next tech trend to cross over. Web 2.0 did a great job of enticing regular people to create massive amounts of data.<p>I believe the pace of new, successful data honeypot companies will slow while AI and data harvesting companies will grow.<p>Your thoughts?
======
nyrulez
Dude, you are a few years too late to the party. It's already part of most
tech things you may use on a daily basis, without knowing it.

~~~
alistproducer2
I know. Companies, and the media, are just recently starting to talk about it.
It's not that it's new, it's just in vogue.

